# 16+ Ways to Start a Fire Without Matches or a Lighter



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

Fire is essential when in a survival situation. It is used to purify and boil water, cook food, as well as other things. There are numerous ways to start a fire when out in the wilderness or in a survival situation. In the absence of lighters and matches, here is a list of various options available including links showing how to do them.

Steel Wool and 9V Battery


Gum Wrapper and Battery


Pencil and Car Battery


Friction Sticks


Bow Drill


Magnesium Block and Striker


Ferrocerium Rod/Firesteel


Flint and Steel


Magnifying Glass


Using Water/Water Magnifyer


Using Air/Fire Piston


Soda Can Reflector


Chemical Reactions with Common items:

Water and Sodium


Chlorine and Brake Fluid


Potassium Permanganate and Sugar


Potassium Permanganate and Any Glycerol based fluid (Antifreeze, Brake Fluid, Hydraulic Fluid)


----------

